# How To Stop Caring About What Other People Think Of You : From 0 To 100 Guide



## Hiraeth (Oct 24, 2022)

*How To Stop Caring About What Other People Think Of You : From 0 To 100 Guide*
Made in 10/24/2022 





​*Table of Contents:*

Intro
Leveling up the skill
Step by step
Tips
Conclusion + My Journey















Spoiler: Intro



*Intro :*
This is both a beginner, intermediate and expert tutorial. There are different stages of not caring and unlike everyone tells you not caring IS A SKILL. In this tutorial I will teach you how to level up your skill. Let it be known that most people will never level up this skill to 100% because it is a biological need for survival to care about other people and make friends in a brotherhood / tribe. I will teach you how to bypass this.
“Well if its not 100% why even do this!?”
This tutorial will make sure other people don't influence your actions as well as help you control your reactions to embarrassment and other discomforts that have to do with societal influence. 









Spoiler: Leveling Up The Skill



*Leveling Up The Skill :*

Not caring is a skill
If you are looking for a quick fix of motivation to do something that may embarrass you, skip to the tips section. If you would like to learn how to stop caring short and long term, follow me on my four year journey of not caring. You can level up this skill to the point where you are no longer influenced by other people. Embarrassment is completely out the window for the most part.

*
Starting prerequisites :*

Need to be willing to put yourself in uncomfortable situations (short term)
Need to be neurotypical (For the most part)

*What do I need to do?*
Everyone has different starting points but leveling up the skill will consist of two things, #1 purposely embarrassing yourself, and #2 gaining life experience. Lets break this down into two categories

Purposely Embarrassing Yourself :
Because everyone has different starting points you need to find out where you are and start there. You will be applying progressive overload to your embarrassment. For example, I was so embarrassed and socially awkward I wouldn't talk to strangers, so I started complimenting random peoples outfits at my school when walking. This was super embarrassing

I worked myself up to laying down in the middle of a park where everyone was walking and purposely stuttering when “trying to pickup” girls






Gaining life experience :
One way to never get embarrassed is to do something over and over. For example you may get stressed out by going to a new area and talking to new people. If you do it 50 times it will be easy. There is a common saying in the RP community “If you feel bad getting rejected you haven't approached enough” 

My last example is my first hoco I was super embarrassed to dance, I just stayed still in the corner. My last hoco I was dancing like crazy, went crowd surfing, had a huge conga line, and got my first kiss. I progressively started dancing and learned how to dance (I was never very good at dancing but doing it alot made it easy)





Spoiler: Step By Step



*Step by step :*
How do I go from 0 - 100?

*Tier 1 Scaled: 

Level #1*: Hold eye contact with an attractive girl

*Level #2*: Compliment someones outfit (Random)

*Level #3*: Wear a new outfit / style (That you dont particularly like)

*Level #4*: Talk to a friend and stutter on purpose

*Level #5*: Get a new style of haircut

*Level #6*: Made a sound in public (Loud enough for 1 person to hear)

*Level #7*: Wear something with a noticeable stain and dont cover it

*Level #8*: Show a bad song to a friend and act like its good 
(A girly song or weird song)
Suggestions : 



*Level #9*: Pick your nose in front of people

*Level #10*: Fart loud near a attractive girl


*Tier 2 Scaled: *
*
Level #1*: Wear a horrible fit
Example :





*Level #2*: Give yourself dirty nails and go in public

*Level #3*: Grab an icecream cone by the icecream in a drive thru

*Level #4*: Give yourself a mole with marker and go outside

*Level #5*: Approach a girl and ask for her number

*Level #6*: Go to the movies or dinner alone (Sit by random people if possible)


*Tier 3 Scaled: 

Level #1*: Give yourself patchy short hair or a super bad haircut and walk in public 
*




Level #2*: Lay down in a public space




*Level #3*: Make weird loud noises in public
*
Level #4*: Wear a tank top and skirt in public (Or going out with friends without telling them)
*
Level #5*: Make your and hands super dirty and go in public

*Level #6*: Shave your eyebrows

*Level #7*: Approach a girl and stutter and never get to the point then ask for her discord, facebook, whatsapp ect.

*Level #9*: Dance alone in public with your own music playing from your iphone speaker




*Completing the steps / bucket list :*
If you do all of these things and keep doing them until you don't get embarrassed you’ll stop caring for the most part





Spoiler: Tips



*Tips :

Short Term ways to get motivation to do something embarrassing :*
Tell yourself you only live once
Tell yourself what your going to do is insignificant
Tell yourself the embarrassment is temporary
JUST START TALKING 
Level up!, if your a full package you usually feel good






*Long Term ways to get motivation to do something embarrassing :*
Indoctrinate yourself into truly believing nothing matters





Spoiler: Conclusion 



*Conclusion :*

I hope this helped you mentalcels, although if your reading this guide is pretty much over. If you truly want to level up, complete all the step by step / bucket list tasks and keep doing them until you no longer get embarrassed. Ik this guide is kinda all over the place but I tried my best.


----------



## Hiraeth (Oct 24, 2022)

Tags from my money threads : @Witheredly90 @Shitfacegoodbod=mog @enchanted_elixir @zv1212 @Xangsane @capybara @traveler @ShortBrownandUgly @WOMENAREQUEENSNOT @bkr2906


----------



## Verse (Oct 24, 2022)

gonna read this thread later


----------



## isis_Bleach (Oct 24, 2022)

i can actually tell now when people are acting in public as if theyre low inhib or to lower their inhib aka following this guide
the thing that scares me most is that people will actually know im an autist


----------



## Toth's thot (Oct 24, 2022)

Cruel Summer is a good song unironically


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Oct 24, 2022)

I'm literally LARPing as Andrew Tate in real life. I wear sunglasses everywhere and wear tight black shirts (I'm fairly muscular) and black jeans, occasionally suits. I hum the Andrew Tate theme song everywhere (it's called Tous Les das le vides). It makes me feel so confident. I speak like Tate too, and I occasionally ask random people what colour is your Bugatti? As a Pakistani Currycel I look up to a low inhib Pakistani chad like Tate.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 24, 2022)

isis_Bleach said:


> i can actually tell now when people are acting in public as if theyre low inhib or to lower their inhib aka following this guide
> the thing that scares me most is that people will actually know im an autist


*Tier 3: *

# Level 10: Talk to a stranger about Looksmax
# Level 11: Discuss @badg96's new photos with a stranger on the public transport


----------



## isis_Bleach (Oct 24, 2022)

Artemis said:


> *Tier 3: *
> 
> # Level 10: Talk to a stranger about Looksmax
> # Level 11: Discuss @badg96's new photos with a stranger on the public transport


lets be honest you dont care about the weather
if you really were yourself youd do that unironcially


----------



## bugeater23 (Oct 24, 2022)

depends on the people im around


----------



## bugeater23 (Oct 24, 2022)

ive been super low inhib at times, shit haircuts DGAF, making animal noises at school in class DGAF, LOL WALKED INTO MY CLASS IN 8TH GRADE AND JUST BURPED DGAF!!!!! a lot of times just super high inhib as hell i dont even like to talk


----------



## Hiraeth (Oct 24, 2022)

Toth's thot said:


> Cruel Summer is a good song unironically


not when your around dudes


----------



## Hiraeth (Oct 24, 2022)

Prog said:


> I'm literally LARPing as Andrew Tate in real life. I wear sunglasses everywhere and wear tight black shirts (I'm fairly muscular) and black jeans, occasionally suits. I hum the Andrew Tate theme song everywhere (it's called Tous Les das le vides). It makes me feel so confident. I speak like Tate too, and I occasionally ask random people what colour is your Bugatti? As a Pakistani Currycel I look up to a low inhib Pakistani chad like Tate.


bro wtf


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 24, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> Tags from my money threads : @Witheredly90 @Shitfacegoodbod=mog @enchanted_elixir @zv1212 @Xangsane @capybara @traveler @ShortBrownandUgly @WOMENAREQUEENSNOT @bkr2906


already over because I'm not NT...

Getting a job where I'm around people has helped me stop being so anxious 24/7. Its like a numbing effect if you do something stressful enough you become numb to it.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Oct 24, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> There is a common saying in the RP community “If you feel bad getting rejected you haven't approached enough”


There's a common saying in the blackpill community. Game doesn't matter if you're attractive and useless if you're not attractive. 🤣🤣🤣
Fuck the redpill.


----------



## Hiraeth (Oct 24, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> There's a common saying in the blackpill community. Game doesn't matter if you're attractive and useless if you're not attractive. 🤣🤣🤣


Im blackpilled but game 100% matters. The ideal for most blackpillers is to get attractive enough to where the redpill matters. Game doesnt matter if your unattractive of course.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Oct 24, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> *How To Stop Caring About What Other People Think Of You : From 0 To 100 Guide*
> Made in 10/24/2022
> 
> 
> ...



Good stuff, although some of the things you suggest us to do is straight up self-disrespect like farting and picking our noses


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Oct 24, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> Im blackpilled but game 100% matters. The ideal for most blackpillers is to get attractive enough to where the redpill matters. Game doesnt matter if your unattractive of course.


I'd much rather become an 8.5 and not have to use game to get my way than being a 6.5 and have to run the "Push Pull Chat Method" 🤣


----------



## looksmaxxed (Oct 24, 2022)

be good looking. step number 1.

you will always be self conscious when you are a walking picasso painting. nothing will ever change that. no amount of cope will alleviate that.


----------



## nevermind2 (Oct 24, 2022)

Why should I act so autistic and purposefully looksmin myself? That's very not NT... I just wanna behave like a normal person without anxiety smh not like a autist with low inhib


----------



## Hiraeth (Oct 24, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> Good stuff, although some of the things you suggest us to do is straight up self-disrespect like farting and picking our noses


Fair enough, thanks for the feedback


----------



## Hiraeth (Oct 24, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> I'd much rather become an 8.5 and not have to use game to get my way than being a 6.5 and have to run the "Push Pull Chat Method" 🤣


Agreed, but when you reach your genetic potential or close to it, the redpill starts to matter more


----------



## Hiraeth (Oct 24, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> be good looking. step number 1.
> 
> you will always be self conscious when you are a walking picasso painting. nothing will ever change that. no amount of cope will alleviate that.


Good looking people also care about what ppl think


----------



## Hiraeth (Oct 24, 2022)

nevermind2 said:


> Why should I act so autistic and purposefully looksmin myself? That's very not NT... I just wanna behave like a normal person without anxiety smh not like a autist with low inhib


You don’t have to behave like this all the time. I’d never actually do these things around people I care about lmao. You have to do this to stop caring. You don’t need to adopt it and do it 24/7


----------



## looksmaxxed (Oct 24, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> Good looking people also care about what ppl think


in a detached, dispassionate way, as in how does their opinion help me be better.


----------



## Hiraeth (Oct 24, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> in a detached, dispassionate way, as in how does their opinion help me be better.


Nah bro, that’s just wrong, you’ve grown bitter because you want to be them and your not, sure some attractive people are like that, but much like your not them, they didn’t choose their genetics. I have some very attractive friends who are self conscious about the little details like small asymmetry’s


----------



## capybara (Oct 24, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> *Tier 3 Scaled:
> 
> Level #1*: Give yourself patchy short hair or a super bad haircut and walk in public
> *
> ...


*Level #100: *Make a racebait thread tag the entire forum and read the replies out loud in public


----------



## SubSigma (Oct 24, 2022)

Artemis said:


> *Tier 3: *
> 
> # Level 10: Talk to a stranger about Looksmax
> # Level 11: Discuss @badg96's new photos with a stranger on the public transport


----------



## pneumocystosis (Oct 25, 2022)

good high effort thread, bump


----------



## incel194012940 (Oct 25, 2022)

you care because it matters 

this thread can be renamed HOW TO COPE


----------



## Hiraeth (Oct 25, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> you care because it matters
> 
> this thread can be renamed HOW TO COPE


Nah, it doesn’t always matter, and sometimes you need to stop caring.


----------



## incel194012940 (Oct 25, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> Nah, it doesn’t always matter, and sometimes you need to stop caring.


you should


Tell yourself you only live once
Tell yourself what your going to do is insignificant
Tell yourself the embarrassment is temporary

instead of caring and responding


----------



## Hiraeth (Oct 25, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> you should
> 
> 
> Tell yourself you only live once
> ...


only works temporarily and once youve used them alot they lose their value. telling yourself that no longer makes you feel any type of way


----------

